# Exhaust manifold



## joeSteph (Dec 22, 2004)

No need to reply to this. I jumped the gun and didn't realize this was such a big problem with this car. It is not mine. I found the answers in a search. Sounds like I will be doing a lot of drilling. 
Sorry to take up space;
Joe 





Thank you up front for your time and info.

92 v6 sohc

I have a sheared #5 exhaust manifold stud on the front manifold. Has anyone had experience doing this job? In that, has any of the other studs sheared off while attempting to loosen the manifold? I am going to soak the studs with sea foam for about an hour before I start. 
Thanks again 
Joe


----------



## saharacactus (Jan 17, 2005)

make sure the mechanic welds the whole thing back on for you because it will happen again you can rest assured


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

WELD it back on?!?! NO.

If you replace the studs properly it won't be a problem. the dealer parts book has been updated for the studs of the turbo Z. they're much stronger and more tolerant to heat than the old Maxima studs, and they won't break again. Replacing them with those will be sufficient to keep it from happening again.

also make sure the manifold isn't warped. If it is, have it machined flat again before reinstalling it.


----------



## saharacactus (Jan 17, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> WELD it back on?!?! NO.
> 
> If you replace the studs properly it won't be a problem. the dealer parts book has been updated for the studs of the turbo Z. they're much stronger and more tolerant to heat than the old Maxima studs, and they won't break again. Replacing them with those will be sufficient to keep it from happening again.
> That maybe so I welded mine on 8 years ago with the new studs at the time and its still on there tight and sound after putting on 200,000 kms while other have had to replace theres already.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Exactly which part are you welding, anyway? the heads are aluminum, the manifolds are iron. they don't weld together.

And so far, every person I know that's replaced the studs correctly and with the proper studs have never had to do them again- myself included. I've done this job on both of my Maximas, and at least ten customer cars in the last 5 years and have never had one come back.


----------

